# 24" depth vs 18"



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

A local store is having great deals on tanks. I already have a 73x18 stand so I am leaning towards a 125g.

I want to stock large central americans, will the 24" depth of a 180g open up a lot of options for me? I have to check how much more expensive it will be. I will have to buy or build a stand as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you referring to the width? When you say depth I think height. But either way bigger is better, a wider tank gives more room for aquascaping and larger fish to turn around. And a tall tank looks great.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes width, sorry.


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

No apology needed, just trying to help. Have you looked at a 210g (72x24x30) tank. The extra height of the 210g looks great.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

A 125G is a nice sized tank, and you can often get them for a fraction of what any larger tank would cost. It also offers a lot of stocking options, but I have never kept large CA cichlids - which is why I moved the post here from Tank Setups. Hopefully some experienced CA keepers can chime in.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It really depends on what you're intending to keep. If you're going to be keeping big fish - anything over 12" - then the extra depth would definitely be a good thing.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The extra height on the 30" tanks looks awful, and you can't reach the bottom unless you have abnormally long arms. the 180 is the ideal tank if you can accomadate the 24" from the wall.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

The largest fish will be a single Vieja argentea.


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> The extra height on the 30" tanks looks awful, and you can't reach the bottom unless you have abnormally long arms. the 180 is the ideal tank if you can accomadate the 24" from the wall.


 Awful, are you serious. With a 2-3 in. sand bed thats only 27 in. deep. You must have some really short arms. To each his own.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not usually into tall tank, but I have never had large fish. I think the 180 will be plenty tall.


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

A 180g is tall enough, its just that I love tall tanks and I didnt find my 210g that hard to work on.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

fmueller said:


> A 125G is a nice sized tank, and you can often get them for a fraction of what any larger tank would cost.


Aside from the very significant difference in cost (the 180 is usually around $500 more when new) there's a big difference in weight. Full the bigger tank weighs about 700 lbs more (an issue to consider depending on what your floor is like); empty the bigger tank is over 300 lbs compared to around 200 lbs for the smaller tank. The bigger tank usually needs more people to help if you are going to be moving it.

If I could afford it, had the floor strength and the help to move the tank, I'd go with the 180. Otherwise, the 125 is still plenty of tank.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm paying $216 for the 125g new, I'm going to call today and find out about the 180. The sale is 50% off retail price.

I live in an apartment with a concrete floor so weight is not an issue. I have a few buds that can help me move it.

The big factor will be cost, I don't want to pay double the cost of the 125g for 6" more width.

AS far as stocking, are both tanks about the same or will I be able to stock a 180g heavier?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Bigger is better my friend. I have a 210g and I prefer it 100% over a 180g. They are a bit of a drag to work on but I think the 180 looks squished. Even my 5' tanks are 26" tall. Having said that, the 210 cost me a grand.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

DaveZ17 said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > The extra height on the 30" tanks looks awful, and you can't reach the bottom unless you have abnormally long arms. the 180 is the ideal tank if you can accomadate the 24" from the wall.
> ...


I am serious, although "awful" may be extreme. A tall tank tends to "look" smaller than a shallower tank of the same width. Armpit to finger tip, my arms are 24". Indeed, to each his own.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm looking at somewhere between $400-$500 for the 180g vs $216 for the 125g.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Found a 180g (72x24x24). The tank is drilled, but the holes are on the bottom so I can patch them. Will the overflow boxes come off clean? They are factory.

Tank, stand, canopy, lights, for $525.

Thats a pretty good deal right?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

i think that would be an great sized tank my texas cichlids love my 110 i think lol


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I think it's a heck of a deal. Here in VA. a 180 would cost 700$ if it was reef ready, drilled. why not do a sump under the tank if it's already drilled. they are super for larger fish. Ithink they are easier to keep up with, allow for more bio, and they add water volume. Just something to think about. Go with the 180, you'll be much happier.

One more thing and i'm done. I have a 125 and it's great and all, but with larger centrals or south americans I can usually only keep a pair and maybe some small fish that hide well. Everytime over the past 8 years that i tried to do more than one or 2 large centrals, it ended in a trade in. this was all due to males claiming the tank for their breeding territory.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah I'm trying to cut my list down. Lol it's so hard to pick, there are some beautiful CA cichlids out there. The one for sure fish is Vieja Argentea, I want one more large fish, but not sure if it would work out.

The sump is just more hassle than what I want to deal with, especially since I leave often and I do not want to buy another auto top off. I already run a 40breeder with a sump.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

If the sump is setup right with a large return section that wouldnt be a problem. I think if you look elsewhere you could find that same tank, undrilled for alot cheaper. When tanks get over 100+ gallons a sump is almost a must. IMO thats the only way you get get a place to store enough bb.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm just not sure about dealing with another sump.

The return pump and plumbing is included in the deal, so I guess it would be easy to do.

I assume it would be a lot cheaper to run a sump since all of the equipment for the most part is included. I could run filter socks and throw in some bio balls and call it a day.

The downside is the sump included is a Rubbermaid container. I'm not sure how well they hold up.

So how many people say go sump?


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

1 vote


----------

